# 041208 - Afternoon Fishing



## whj812 (Apr 12, 2008)

Went out for a bit this afternoon. Wind was up all day. Im not finished with my log yet, but I wanted to show this fish that I got today!! I caught 6 all in all, but I didnt have my camera. All I had was my cell phone with me, so I was stuck with a crappy shot.

All fish today were caught on Jigs in 3-6 feet of water in the backs of creeks and coves. Water temp was 61 when I started, 66 in the middle of the afternoon and back to 61 when I took out just past dark. Most fish were 12-14 inches but I had a really nice 4-4.5 pound bass in the thickest nastiest cover I could find. Estimated weight from bass pro tape measure.

All in all an Awesome day in my books!!!

Here is a shot of the big one.


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 12, 2008)

Those are some good looking fish right there. Can't wait to get a boat and hit the smaller lakes around here. Till then I'm stuck bank fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW - nice bass!


Great photo as well


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a great catch!!! 8)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice bass  It seems like everyone is catching a four or five pounder now...I'm due now :shock:


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2008)

Good job man! Especially with the jig. :beer:


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats a good shot for a cell phone. Nice catch.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice fish! 
Their tails look intact, are they on beds yet?


----------



## whj812 (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally got time to put my log together.

https://www.MyDailyFishingLog.com/r_tripemail.asp?t=3824&u=whj812

I think they are starting to move shallow. I havent caught any fish that have stress marks on them at all this year. I hope to go again sometime this week to the same area, that looks like a great area for the spawners. I know there are some bigger bass in there........I could smell em.....LOL


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Good looking fish WHJ! Sounds like a fun day for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------

